# Little Red Riding Hood Hooded Scarf-- Knitted



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Bulky yarn and big needles make this another quick project from Laurel Lane Knits. The bulky hooded scarf is super easy to wear and wraps many different ways. Tie the end loosely in front, cross over and adorn with a favorite big pin or button, throw one end over one shoulder and pin or button at neck, or just wear loose. Whichever way you wear it, you will appreciate the extra thickness and extra warmth. The scarf is knit in the Lacy Twisted Rib Stitch and the Hood section is knit in Garter Stitch, creating a very workable stitch combo providing fashion and function.

Pattern $4.50 Sized for adults.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/154231695/little-red-riding-hood-hooded-scarf-in
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-red-riding-hood-hooded-scarf


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Lovely work,another truly great pattern


----------



## GrammaJeep (Jun 30, 2013)

Putting this on my To Do list


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic new pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh that does look cosy!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all!!! and the best thing of all, it works up fast.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> Bulky yarn and big needles make this another quick project from Laurel Lane Knits. The bulky hooded scarf is super easy to wear and wraps many different ways. Tie the end loosely in front, cross over and adorn with a favorite big pin or button, throw one end over one shoulder and pin or button at neck, or just wear loose. Whichever way you wear it, you will appreciate the extra thickness and extra warmth. The scarf is knit in the Lacy Twisted Rib Stitch and the Hood section is knit in Garter Stitch, creating a very workable stitch combo providing fashion and function.
> 
> Pattern $4.50 Sized for adults.
> 
> ...


That is so elfish, chic and stylish. Great colour for the season.xx


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

I think we will all need one of these in UK by Wednesday as snow is on it's way according to the Met office ...


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty, looks warm!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Just lovely


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I love it! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Great looking scarf!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Ooooooo! Looks like it will be wonderful for the cold weather that's on the way!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is a great pattern.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that looks warm and cozy!


----------

